# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن > الحصن نيوز >  السرور: لجنة لدراسة قرارات سحب الارقام الوطنية والكلام عن التجنيس غير صحيح

## الحصن نيوز

ناقشت  لجنة فلسطين النيابية موضوع سحب الارقام الوطنية في اجتماعها الذي عقدته  امس برئاسة النائب يحيى السعود وحضور نائب رئيس الوزراء وزير الداخلية  المهندس سعد هايل السرور ووزير الشؤون البرلمانية رياض ابو كركي.
 وقال  السعود ان اللجنة استمعت الى شرح مفصل من وزير الداخلية حول قضية سحب  الارقام الوطنية واليات عمل الوزارة والإجراءات القادمة التي ستقوم بها  الوزارة في موضوع سحب الارقام الوطنية . وقال وزير الداخلية ان حق  المواطنة مصون ومحفوظ بنص الدستور ولا يجوز المساس به بأي شكل من الإشكال  مؤكدا على حماية حقوق المواطنين الفلسطينيين والتصدي للسياسات الخارجية  التي تهدف الى تفريغ الاراضي الفلسطينية المحتلة .
وأضاف السرور ان الوزارة شكلت لجنة لدراسة كل القرارات السابقة منذ انشاء دائرة المتابعة والتفتيش للحفاظ على حقوق المواطنين . وأكد  السرور ان الوزارة بصدد وضع تعليمات موحدة دائمة لا يمكن تغييرها بتغير  الوزراء لافتا الى ان هذا الامر أولوية من أولويات الوزارة . وقال  السرور 

<span style="font-family: tahoma,arial,helvetica,sans-serif;"> 

تفاصيل الخبر هنا...

----------

